
Getting started with mini.css's templates - mariastervic
http://minicss.org/templates.html
======
mariastervic
Apart from pens, the author has created a sample Codepen project[0] for
getting started. I recommend checking it out, as it's very helpful indeed.

[0]:
[https://codepen.io/chalarangelo/project/editor/DzvxKa/](https://codepen.io/chalarangelo/project/editor/DzvxKa/)

~~~
brudgers
recent discussion of minicss might be of interest,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14264494](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14264494)

